# Harbor 20 - electric motor steering tips?



## ewilder (Jun 16, 2013)

Just took delivery of my first boat, a used Harbor 20 with a stern swing electric motor. In reverse with no way the stern goes hard to port, and in forward, bow swings hard to port. Rudder has no impact. Just want to go straight back or forward. It has been suggested I toe the motor in but not sure how it is attached to the swing arm, I am not having any luck twisting the prop end and don't want to break something. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

With the prop behind the rudder, offset to starboard and fixed in position, you frankly have very little to work with. You can only steer that boat when you have enough speed that the waterflow past the rudder over takes your prop walk.

You need to reset any expectations about low speed boat maneuvering, and focus on getting on or off a dock manually...


----------



## ewilder (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you. I suspected that was the case and appreciate the confirmation.


----------

